# Glazed Duck W/Clementine Sauce FINALLY



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

This recipe is from the January 2005 issue of Gourmet Magazine and is part of a featured menu:  Clementine, Olive, and Endive Salad; Glazed Duck w/Clementine Sauce; Wild Rice and Bulgur with Braised Vegetables; Chocolate Tart with Candied Clementine Peel.  All recipes are posted under appropriate forum.  I will be posting this recipe as soon as kitchennisse lets me know why it would not post before.  It is quite long, occupying 2-1/2 columns in the magazine.  I have a feeling ther may be a timelimit, so until I know what to do I do not want to post it and have it kiThis recipe is from the January 2005 issue of Gourmet Magazine.  The entire menu is posted here under the appropriate forum:  Clementine, Olive and Endive Salad, Wild Ride and Bulgur with Braised Vegetables, and Chocolate Tart with Candied Clementine Peel.  GM notes say they used the Chinese methods of braising the ducks first for tender unctuous meat and then roasting them for crispy skin.

GLAZED DUCK WITH CLEMENTINE SAUCE  --  Serves 8

2 (6-7 lb) Pekin ducks
2 Tbs kosher salt
2 medium onions, quartered lengthwise
1 large celery rib, cut crosswise into 4 pieces
½ cup plus 2 Tbs sugar
3 lbs clementines (12-20)
½ cup red-wine vinegar
1/3 cup finely chopped shallot
3 Tbs Mandarine Napoléon liqueur or Cointreau
1-1/2 Tbs arrowroot

BRAISE DUCKS:  put oven rack in middle position and preheat to 350F.  Working from the large cavity end, separate duck skin (including fat, this helps in getting the skin crispy) from breast meat as much as possible by working your fingers between skin and meat, being careful not to tear the skin, then prick skin all over ducks with a fork.  Put ducks, breast side up, side by side in a large flameproof roasting pan and rub each duck inside and out with kosher salt.  Divide onions and celery between duck cavities and sprinkle ½ cup sugar around ducks.  Pour enough boiling-hot water over ducks (to help tighten skin) to reach about halfway up ducks (do not fill roasting pan more than 1 inch from rim).  Cover pan tightly with heavy-duty foil, then carefully transfer to oven and braise ducks 1 hour.  Remove pan from oven and remove foil (do not discard) then carefully turn ducks over (breast side down) using one large wooden spoon to turn and another inside cavity.  Cover with foil, then return to oven and braise until meat is very tender but not falling off the bones, about 1 hour longer.

CHILL DUCKS:  Remove pan from oven and discard foil.  Transfer ducks with wooden spoons to 2 large plates, draining any juice inside the ducks back into the pan, then transfer cooking liquid to a large bowl.  Return ducks to roasting pan, breast sides up, and cool ducks and cooking liquid separately, uncovered, then chill, uncovered for at least 4 hours (to firm up duck and solidify fat on cooking liquid)

PREPARE GLAZE & START SAUCE:  Discard all fat from chilled cooking liquid.  Remove zest from two large or 4 small clementines in strips with a vegetable peeler, then trim any white pith from the zest with a sharp paring knife and cut zest into fine julienne strips.  Blanch strips in a small saucepan of boiling water 5 minutes, then drain.  Squeeze enough juice from remaining clementines  to measure 2 cups and pour through a fine-mesh sieve into a 3-quart  heavy saucepan.  Add vinegar and remaining 2 Ts sugar and boil until reduced to about 1/3 cup (glaze will bubble up and darken) about 15 minutes.  Reserve 1 Tbs of the glaze in a cup to brush on the ducks, then stir julienned zest and 1 cup cooking liquid into glaze remaining in pan and reserve for sauce.  Reserve remaining cooking liquid.

ROAST DUCKS AND FINISH SAUCE:  Put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven to 500F (yes it said 500, not a typo).  Roast ducks until skin is crisp, 25-35 minutes.  Brush reserved glaze (from cup) on ducks, then transfer ducks to a platter and let stand while finishing sauce, at least 10 minutes.  Pour off all but 1 Tbs fat from roasting pan and straddle pan over two burners.  Add shallot and cook over moderately low heat, stirring, until softened and pale golden, 3-5 minutes.  Add 2 cups reserved cooking liquid and deglaze pan by boiling, scraping up brown bits, 2 minutes, then pour through fine-mesh sieve into sauce (containing julienned zest) and bring to a boil.  Stir together liqueur and arrowroot and whisk into sauce.  Simmer, whisking occasionally until thickened, 3-5 minutes, then season sauce with salt and pepper.  Serve ducks whole or carved into serving pieces with sauce.

GM COOK’S NOTES:  Ducks can be braised and chilled 1 day ahead.  Chill cooking liquid separately.  Glaze can be made and sauce can be started 6 hours ahead.  Cool separately, uncovered, then chill covered.  Reheat glaze and stir just before using.


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 19, 2005)

Noreskog, do what I do.  Type a recipe in your word processor (you don't have to connect to internet yet).  This will give you a spell-check (which the forum doesn't).  Once you're done, save it either to diskette or your hard drive.  Connect to the internet, log into DiscussCooking, then bring up the recipe on your word processor, and cut/paste the recipe into a post.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 20, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Noreskog, do what I do.  Type a recipe in your word processor (you don't have to connect to internet yet).  This will give you a spell-check (which the forum doesn't).  Once you're done, save it either to diskette or your hard drive.  Connect to the internet, log into DiscussCooking, then bring up the recipe on your word processor, and cut/paste the recipe into a post.



GOod plan, I will try that.  Did you find the other recipes?


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 20, 2005)

I found the dessert!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 22, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Thanks!



you are quite welcome AllenMI, hope you enjoy the duck.  Let me know.


----------

